# I finally got my boots!! And a bag... and other boots



## Esperanza (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been waiting for years to find the right boots... and finally here there are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought ankle boots too, in the same shop in Paris. I'm so in love with both of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My preeeciouus!! 
Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 9, 2007)

The name of this post made me smile, you sound like me trying to explain my shopping to my b/f. "I only got some boots, and a bag, and some more boots..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really like your knee high boots


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 9, 2007)

Ah ah, girls here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 9, 2007)

hot boots!
would love a pair myself *sigh*


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I've been waiting for years to find the right boots... and finally here there are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought ankle boots too, in the same shop in Paris. I'm so in love with both of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My preeeciouus!! 
Tell me what you guys think! 





_

 
Nice (especially these) Enjoy!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 10, 2007)

I want that bag. I love it!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 11, 2007)

Hehe, thanks I love it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently there's a shop but it's in Florida... here's the website if you want to have a look: http://www.lollipops.fr/


----------



## juli (Jan 11, 2007)

I love the ankle boots! Very nice! I want them!


----------



## Chocolate (Jan 14, 2007)

I like the first pair of boots! They look really nice.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 26, 2007)

Those are some cute boots! Matching purse too... nice choices


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 17, 2007)

I was going to say those top boots look like Chloe boots... which are uber expensive, but really cute.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I was going to say those top boots look like Chloe boots... which are uber expensive, but really cute._

 
Thanks you, that's a compliment


----------



## JessieC (Feb 19, 2007)

I love all three items...Im jealolus ;-)


----------

